# Enco lathe and mill in Milwaukee



## Barncat (Aug 1, 2020)

Vises and tools - tools - by owner - sale
					

3-Bench vises $50.00 Milling machine KURT vise 8” $200.00 Milling machine vise 6” $100.00 Miller...



					milwaukee.craigslist.org


----------



## Aukai (Aug 1, 2020)

Box it up, I'll take it


----------



## Barncat (Aug 1, 2020)

Well if he has a box big enough, I want to be first in line!


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 1, 2020)

$1500 for the mill and lathe sounds like a pretty darn good deal to me .


----------



## Choiliefan (Aug 2, 2020)

Rockwell shaper $200.
Same as the AMMCO.


----------



## Barncat (Aug 2, 2020)

When I saw rockwell shaper, my mind assumed wood shaper. But the picture of the welder looks like maybe a metal shaper next to it?


----------



## Choiliefan (Aug 2, 2020)

^^ That appears to be a K&T mill.
The machine controls in pic 8 bear this out.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 2, 2020)

An 8" Kurt vise for $200 is just a crazy good deal! That's a good price for a 6" Kurt.


----------

